# Wood Species for Outdoor Sign



## Graydrake (Mar 30, 2020)

I am not a professional, but have made a few outdoor signs with routed lettering and images. I have always used cedar, but the cost of western red cedar continues to go up. I am planning a subdivision sign that will require about 15 sq. ft. of 2" thick material. The sign will be painted on all sides.

Any recommendations on alternative materials to western red cedar?

Drake


----------



## Bstrom (Jan 2, 2020)

There is a high density polyurethane foam that will last indefinitely that the CNC signmakers use - paints and gilds too. No wood grain issues, etc.


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

Here's some information on outdoor woods that may answer your question....


----------



## John Smith_ (Jan 10, 2020)

Drake - what part of the world do you live in ?

.


----------

